# Changed CPU Speeds - Half of screen touch, wont touch..



## fr33zypop (Jul 1, 2011)

I had this INC2 for about a year and had always been a solid phone. I am running CM7, the first one that came out I think 7.1. I never did the nightlys and have kernel 2.6.35.13-cyanogenmod-g72b84b4-dirty and have the updated radio .0722.

So about a month or two ago I was trying to figure out a way to save some battery to I dropped the MAX CPU from 1305 MHz (I had that since I installed CM7) to 1024 MHz and around that same time my screen started to act up. I would say about a half inch from the bottom of the screen up about 3/4 - 1 inch that space just doesn't let me touch, i can touch it but doesn't do anything. So I played around with different roms and I put the 7.2 CM9 ICS on it and found a setting to show the touch points on the screen as I was touching it and was displaying two dots right above and below where my finger was actually touching the screen. I tried looking for a touch calibration setting but could not.

I thought I would post this to see if anyone had an idea what its issue is. Its sad I really liked that phone but oh well, i got sick of it yesterday and got a razr.

I would love to surprise my wife with this phone and fix it since its a million times better than her fascinate.


----------



## Liarsenic (Aug 10, 2011)

Have you tried any other roms other than cm based roms?

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk


----------

